# big bities



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

High all you Ausie yakers

I've been yak fishing over here accross the ditch for a couple of years and don't think much of paddling a out a few ks. I email pic's of my fish to my bro, who resides in your neck of the woods. As he is a keen fisherman as well, I've asked him why he doesn't get into yak fishing. His reply was that there's too many bl**dy big fish over here that want to bite you (whites, makos, Etc) How do you get on fishing amongst these beasts?


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Naki - I've seen a few posts about a shark sheild - some electronic thing that is supposed to scare them off. Try a search on shark sheild and maybe a few pic's. You naki fullas could make up your own one with a stafix electric fence system, a few 12v car batteries in series, and an old 3 iron golf club :shock: :shock: :shock: 
regards JB


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey JB I was thinking of hooking up a up a flux capacitor and a space continuum transfunctioner to a defibrator with a piece of NO8 wire. That should fix the bu**ers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRBRuBQAAQPfgAAScPfiErrnEKo////wUARoVN5esOnppvW7oaI0p5MTKegTU09QaZAyYgyADUwCT0hJNlGmTamQMjJk9JggEqehNSI0fqhoZMmQAHqMQAA09RMqaQ9T1ND0g00AAAAAEiIJpMKbVNqYQ0EYIA0YNBgiGqIqooH6eaBEUpoLjzW3lz/d/0aHwaV4GFcE9mPcdt5Axfimlzx+tk8HxGV4vZSs/lUpYsvGFezHi2OBKbGxb63UBiI0IsNhTYyD/y6scI5a31Va02FENjX2qoukVjNbIywXB/QqyDm6LIGaDGZayrTiMngTpZbkQcx6JlJ2kHSFeFUioHtVmH0K2EGmQ9mi4ht0mLzQuUEfU6UL07qcJ3Z41oowHGc6KXJUgo2gXLfDMQkxJGV+NHGWUoKBmVwxlSJfNKffK7TVNxFMVp5VK179gumWeIcEDCKd9jvl0aawQ09iXOCsc+Mcm6mjqO6Tl2iOtoopb9U3Rhz3bqwcIukxYXxWW4xyMYjaoYS1ermpEIHR5eeKYCmzhaDu+XfT8FeTMxLaWOUbD5/qQpF5WRl4Seu1c6aiaKO/3LJe2n+4P5wbXs5aqR7q8qqn22tfJf20GzFHogVWdjKQaBHWOKJ/1ogLW6biInA8WEqLgRLjAmQmJmJvdibQoh0iH7sc5mAx1lCL30WAtLvgpt0PQS+1NOOK1oLaVngRGNr5YwoJZ1Yi/NXGXbxduVwYZM5JXu6z08rerw1XIOhU4nRi3Kuj6hab33LsyH0hfZzw/Lnfzcbfi+2du7UnhdR04OKmbUYE2Dr12O2p3VIokdSo0GzJLUV5VLUg8i3bN9UpV/JVKiJTQNNHpXioCWS0NWqUmaXKei3cufNX66mmiSXhjFXueCmsPKshoXBFYYmZ5QQ2XYPmljet4FrelmvHe1hT0O3lBpwV579mlcGdebhwVnu4K0FFFLWJGcEEa9WO0ze73ZOuR+2yIOVUtIoOR6Uz1jer7NGKhAKkJZNaKwBWVlDotuRgjKdjBjiU4DUOpzgVoglxVUQpJrPftmTQtjJRiKGLOtYIOVbWtUwLJqzGziePHSyqZgpjnSvZvYxknjvWkkEQ0rZgsNFRm/YYFpUyOpd4NeQH2DXSFlALBp3Nr+fFOHhpRtHYKY3deUBH+eN/MzIvJBJKluUPH3xHgVKw1dFCkpjntld99S5clMu0S4HQcb7RiEc7nyn7+fTCXfkmSLGcQd5eppoZZ37s05taUXXEZnYZhEXPnLMYU6W6NhBqrYqVfc9IQBTgr60EOZ2xDlEhAiIcL4so6HvA1ZDtIKAgnRAs7wI3arliZy0lJe+0WrnQnDzXShW+ZLuijVkK8EZZBRTMD+DCEBV0BgzbfHtQ30mhilELQLQldJkKJJZbwzURMsIV+3s5cqvBx8XfJzunap0LSKGQhP/F3JFOFCQEFG4FAA==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

ROFL that's gold Leigh :lol:


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

The odds increase in my opinion if
1) you create a marine reserve very close to one of a few spots to fish on a reasonably rugged coastline
2) This marine reserve attracts all the seals onlong the coast, which generally hang out in 2 postsaround the reserve
3) start wondering why each summer large great whites start turning up (this year a well known one was estimated at 6m)
4) then have the department of conservation chum with huge buckets of blood so they can tag the things to see where it goes.....

All this only a couple of k's from both a well known surf beach and local "spot x" yak fishing spot.

yes nakiboy get a shark sheild


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm with occy , those bloody stingrays . 
I nearly stepped on one last time i went to Point Cook.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I remember reading something a bit back that said something like, Your 5000 times more likely to be Killed in a car crash on the way to the beach then you are to be bitten by a shark. So remember if you make it to the beach you now have a 1 in 4999 chance of being eatten.

Rik


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont walk in coconut groves, drink coke from a machine, go out in lightening, ride elephants own a dog or a hippo, or any of those things Red mentions, but I do KF where there are lots of sharks including up to last week sightings of 4m + Great Whites where I fish. So my chances are higher of encountering sharks.
If you are in the water where there are lots of sharks the chances are much higher of something happening, look where all the multiple attacks are and they are known shark places, GG canals, SA, WA, Northern NSW, Africa etc.
I havent been live baiting off the kayak here yet for the fear of hooking a big shark, concerned enough trolling the big lures, as sharks can smell fear :twisted:


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

So it sounds l like you guys don't do anything special or different. I tend not to blood burly, mainly use pellets, oils, crushed crabs and sea eggs, so as not to attract them. As Jb said, doc do silly things like chunk burleying (in close to swimming beaches) them to tag them. We're talking 6mtr Great whites here
I usually like to go through the what if in my mind, however this is 1 what if I haven't figured.
You can't run from them
You're going to loose in a fight 
And they're too damn big to love
Just hope I don't come face to face with one


----------

